# Embertone's herring clarinet - new demo - sale ends tonight (feb-25) 12am est



## Embertone (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey VI-ers!

2-23-15
We just uploaded an overview video for your viewing and listening pleasure. We ran through all the basic features and articulations in the instrument. <3



2-15-15
Our HERRING CLARINET - powerhouse virtual solo clarinet performed by Jose Herring - is scheduled for imminent release over the next week. Here's our first demo:

*Mozart - Concerto in A (Excerpt) - Programmed by Jonathan Churchill*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F191676155&secret_url=false[/flash]

*ALEX DAVIS - ELONGATA*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F188188710&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/sets/herring-clarinet

Herring Clarinet is $99 - Made for Kontakt FULL 5.3.1+

There will be a very limited promo price for those who want to jump straight into the action! $85

It will be available at 12AM EST on Wednesday 2/18/15

Thanks!

http://www.embertone.com/instruments/he ... arinet.php

<3<3

Alex and Jonathan


----------



## autopilot (Jan 27, 2015)

take my money now. 

sounds awesome


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Sounds great, guys!


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

This is remarkable. Just. Wow.


----------



## dariusofwest (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

So. Cool.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

I've always had this in the back of my mind whenever I'm searching for the perfect clarinet library to suit my taste.
So far, I've yet to find a SINGLE clarinet sample library that just works.

My search is over.
Are you gonna get it out by Friday, like you mentioned in the NAMM thread,
or next week as this post signifies?

The thing is, I have some money to throw at you, and I want to do it now.

=o o-[][]-o o=?


----------



## José Herring (Jan 27, 2015)

Damn! You guys make me sound amazing!


----------



## bbunker (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Holy Moly is that good.

I had this on, walked off to change a diaper, came back having forgotten what it was, and then only while trying to remember what piece I was listening to did I remember that it's a demo. That's pretty mind-blowing.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

wow! you guys should do the rest of the woodwinds. 

I even bought a clarinet last year in an effort to get away from samples more but i think this will prove valuable. 

can you talk about how its mic'ed, etc?


----------



## tokatila (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*



bbunker @ Wed Jan 28 said:


> I had this on, walked off to change a diaper...



It was that good for you? Good thing you were prepared beforehand. :shock: 

But, yeah it's very nice indeed. Gonna see a surge of pieces written for string quartet and solo clarinet soon.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 27, 2015)

Awesome sauce. My late grandfather is smiling. He was clarinet player for the great John Phillips Sousa.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 27, 2015)

Love it, count me in!


----------



## José Herring (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*



givemenoughrope @ Tue Jan 27 said:


> wow! you guys should do the rest of the woodwinds.
> 
> I even bought a clarinet last year in an effort to get away from samples more but i think this will prove valuable.
> 
> can you talk about how its mic'ed, etc?



I can't speak for Embertone because I'm not part of the company. So my answers aren't official.

But since I produced the recordings I can answer briefly.

Over the years of recording my clarinet I found way to get the full body of the clarinet with a special combination of carefully chosen mics and a specially modified preamp. I have high ceilings which also helps with the overall fullness of the tone. Even dry the samples have body to them and the tone of the clarinet reacts with reverb in a fairly pleasing way.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

It sounds very good.


----------



## Neifion (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Fantastic!


----------



## constaneum (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm so looking forward to hearing the demo for the Crystal Flute !!


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Jose, can you tell us about the clarinet you used to make these beautiful samples? Is it quite special or just the way you played it?


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 27, 2015)

Yea that thing is gorgeous! I use the SAMPLEMODELING clarinet and it's also great, and it's also completely different and I need them both dammit. This is the nimble classical clarinet I've wanted for ever. 

Somewhere towards the last quarter of the demo it sounded like the legato intervals were starting to create a chorusing effect, sort of melodeon sounding. I think this was at a pretty extreme arpeggiated part of the demo though. I think it sounds amazingly expressive


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 27, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 27, 2015)

That's one sweet sounding licorice stick.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*



synergy543 @ Tue Jan 27 said:


> Jose, can you tell us about the clarinet you used to make these beautiful samples? Is it quite special or just the way you played it?



It's always a combination of the equipment and the player that makes up the sound of the instrument. 

The instrument itself is a pretty standard high quality professional level Buffet R13.
http://www.buffet-crampon.com/en/content/r13


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 27, 2015)

This is a must have. So expressive. Great job Embertone and Jose! A cool surprise.


----------



## trumpoz (Jan 27, 2015)

Damn...... looks like I'm buying this!


----------



## amordechai (Jan 28, 2015)

amazing!


----------



## zolhof (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Great job, Embertone and Jose. Gorgeous sound!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Sounds great!
Congrats Jose & Embertone! 

It will be fun to have Jose under my finger tips :mrgreen: 
Looking forward to the articulations list...


----------



## Piano & Strings (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

There was nothing I could fault with that demo! All I want to know is... Will there be a Flute, Oboe and Bassoon on the way?! If they all end up sounding so gorgeously phase-free, I will be replacing my woodwind section


----------



## devastat (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Wow, this sounds good!


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

I really hope this library can do bends and scoops! I'm desperately looking for my Benny Goodman!


----------



## tmm (Jan 28, 2015)

You guys really have a gift for creating incredible woodwind VIs, this sounds awesome!


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

(Humor on): 
When does this Clarinet player breathe within your demo song ? 

Besides: how much is the discount for your "Gift promotion" ?


----------



## josepharena (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Men, I only hope at the end you will not confess us you used real Clarinet player live recodring to make that wanderful demo...

Please, let us still dream...

BTW: I can't wait for your new solo instruments coming out, do not let the world wait too much for that, we are ready.


----------



## TomNoyd (Jan 28, 2015)

autopilot @ Tue Jan 27 said:


> take my money now.



I second that.


----------



## Carles (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

I find it really good. Buying as soon as I'll make some money.
Also congrats to the demo maker!


----------



## Embertone (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Thanks for the encouragement everyone! To answer specific questions:



Marc Filmer @ Wed Jan 28 said:


> There was nothing I could fault with that demo! All I want to know is... Will there be a Flute, Oboe and Bassoon on the way?! If they all end up sounding so gorgeously phase-free, I will be replacing my woodwind section



We do have more woodwinds on the production lineup... one in the near future, and several more for the longterm. The clarinet is a special beast, it combines the yummy true legato with true phase aligned dynamics (it's our first library to have both!)



mohurwitzmusic @ Wed Jan 28 said:


> I really hope this library can do bends and scoops! I'm desperately looking for my Benny Goodman!



Bends are possible with the pitch wheel, yes! But nothing can match Benny Goodman 



lucky909091 @ Posted: Wed Jan 28 said:


> (Humor on):
> When does this Clarinet player breathe within your demo song ? Razz
> 
> Besides: how much is the discount for your "Gift promotion" ?



Good point! After seeing your post I want to go back and add some time for our virtual player to breathe, LOL.

As for a gift, there WILL be a limited promotion when the clarinet comes out...



josepharena @ Posted: Wed Jan 28 said:


> Men, I only hope at the end you will not confess us you used real Clarinet player live recodring to make that wanderful demo...
> 
> Please, let us still dream...
> 
> BTW: I can't wait for your new solo instruments coming out, do not let the world wait too much for that, we are ready.



Ha! That wouldn't be very nice. We have a healthy bit of urgency to get this beautiful instrument out for the world to enjoy 

More info soon. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## g.c. (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Enjoy the demo. Will you present an optional out of the box version of the demo, would like to here this without the reverb--- and is a manual forthcoming soon?
Best of luck with this.
How about a trombone ?
Not joking.
g.c.


----------



## SamiMatar (Jan 29, 2015)

It does sound great and seems quite playable.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

How close until release?

My wallet is bursting at the seams.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Very nice indeed- good job Jose'! You're immortal! :wink: 

Good work by Embertone, of course. I'm anxious to hear more details.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

I'm very excited for this. I've been waiting for it since you first announced it last year. Demo sounds phenomenal.


----------



## pavolbrezina (Jan 31, 2015)

I wonder how diffictul it will be to program such piece of music.


----------



## Embertone (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Hey all,

We hoped that it would be released already, but delayed at the last moment for a few annoying reasons (one of them is that I've been down with the flu all week).

ASAP!

The demo was very easy to make. It sounded great when I performed it, but I spent some time adjusting my bad playing and customizing dynamics and vibrato. Here's some more info on the clarinet:

- It features slur and tongued legato
- real time, controllable flutter tongue, multi-phonics and vibrato speed/amplitude
- 24-bit recordings
- 2 true dynamics phase locked
- for the full kontakt, NOT the player
- amazing staccatos/staccatissimos

Ok that's all I can think of for now. More soon and thanks for the support!

Alex


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Sounds like there was too much partying at NAMM o-[][]-o 

Price?


----------



## rottoy (Feb 9, 2015)

How's it coming along? I'm dying with anticipation out here.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

OK... Sorry for the delay, I'm dying with anticipation too! Can't tell you how sad I am that the instrument is not out already, but there were some last minute issues to solve.

• Our goal is to release the instrument ASAP. Sometime this week.
• It will be $99 with a special deal for early adopters.
• More info and demos to come very soon. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## wcreed51 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the update Alex!


----------



## rottoy (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

Duke Nukem Forever? _-)


----------



## mk282 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*



rottoy @ 16.2.2015 said:


> Duke Nukem Forever? _-)




Nope. That would be PLAY PRO. o[])


----------



## Mystic (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't think anything could top Duke Nukem Forever as far as disappointment goes.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

After a frustrating bout of bug checks/fixes, the clarinet should be released very soon. As in, check the site tomorrow! (maybe even tonight?)

-Alex


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - First demo posted!*

I see I'll be adjusting my template very soon. : >


----------



## Embertone (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo posted along with release info!*

Good news!

HERRING CLARINET will be available within a few hours. Here are more details:

Herring Clarinet is $99 - Made for Kontakt FULL 5.3.1+

There will be a very limited promo price, $85, for those who want to jump straight into the action... and it will be live on our website at 12AM EST on Wednesday 2/18/15 (a few hours from now)

http://www.embertone.com/instruments/herringclarinet.php

*Mozart - Concerto in A (Excerpt) - Programmed by Jonathan Churchill*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F191676155&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/sets/herring-clarinet

<3

Alex and Jonathan


----------



## eschroder (Feb 17, 2015)

Fantastic


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo posted along with release info!*

This is the best clarinet sample library I have ever heard. It's one of the best sampled instruments I've ever heard, actually. Blown away. Congrats.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 17, 2015)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Embertone (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

It's out!

For 1 week it'll be 15% off- then on February 25th the price goes to $99

I'll be working on a video walkthrough soon.

http://embertone.com/instruments/herringclarinet.php

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## autopilot (Feb 17, 2015)

CH-ching. Done.


----------



## williemyers (Feb 17, 2015)

Alex - bought, d/l-ed & installed! This is gonna be fun!
But...is there a manual? It wasn't in my download?


----------



## Embertone (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

DEFINITELY includes a manual. It's in the EXTRAS folder - PDF files in there

The RAR that includes the manual is called "Embertone_HerringClarinet_Extras.rar"

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*



Embertone @ 18th February said:


> It's out!
> 
> For 1 week it'll be 15% off- then on February 25th the price goes to $99
> 
> -Alex



Why oh WHY not until 27/2(pay check day)?????plplplplplplplplplease!!!!! :idea:


----------



## Jaap (Feb 18, 2015)

Instant buy! Jeez what a sound! Downloading now and can't wait to load it up!


----------



## HardyP (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

FINALLY!!
And what a great new demo... only checked it out with crappy earbuds, don´t think it will be worse when I´m back in my studio! Congrats, and looking forward to the walkthrough video.
And hopefully the EUR will rise some points before the end of the promo...


----------



## IvanP (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

Clarinet sounds really good!

Although...

What are those strings on Mozart's demo?


----------



## williemyers (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*



Embertone @ Wed Feb 18 said:


> DEFINITELY includes a manual. It's in the EXTRAS folder - PDF files in there


a-HA! you sneeky divil! many thanks


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

Wow, I'm impressed and will buy this today! So happy Jose is at the centre of this project, as I have much respect for the man and his musical heart - great choice, Embertone! And beautiful demo, Alex!!!


----------



## dormusic (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

I'm Impressed you included ensemble mode! This would permit writing for wind bands/orchestral pairs. Now if only it had an Eb Clarinet and A Bass Clarinet as well...

You guys are slowly proving to be ahead of game compared to samplemodelling when it comes to woodwinds and strings. Keep up the good work!

P.S.- As a proud member of the Fischer family, I demand a discount on the Fischer Viola! (JK...lol)


----------



## Jaap (Feb 18, 2015)

I am very impressed by it. It sounds wonderful just out of the box and it's sits nicely in my template soundwise.
The playability is great and again the sound is just amazing. Also with quick runs, the tongue articulation makes it very expressive and when you play soft with cc11 really down, it has such a wonderful soft almost fragile sound.

I am happy with it!

And for the record I have lived with a professional clarinet player for many years and this product comes really close in my opinion.


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*



IvanP @ Wed Feb 18 said:


> Clarinet sounds really good!
> 
> Although...
> 
> What are those strings on Mozart's demo?



I second that question. Was that a live recording he played to?

Clarinet sounds awesome.

Mahlon


----------



## mk282 (Feb 18, 2015)

MIND=BLOWN. Keep up the great work, guys!


----------



## Embertone (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

Thanks for the encouragement!

To answer questions...

The orchestra behind our clarinet is live - it's MMO, Music Minus One

Ned - thanks for the compliment! We're glad to be working with José 

I'm working on a walkthrough video today - should have something out tonight or tomorrow.

-Alex


----------



## wcreed51 (Feb 18, 2015)

It didn't install as a library (as with violin and cello). Is that correct?


----------



## Jaap (Feb 18, 2015)

wcreed51 @ Wed Feb 18 said:


> It didn't install as a library (as with violin and cello). Is that correct?



I couldn't add it to the Kontakt library as well.


----------



## mk282 (Feb 18, 2015)

It's NOT a Kontakt Player library. This was mentioned in this thread already.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 18, 2015)

mk282 @ Wed Feb 18 said:


> It's NOT a Kontakt Player library. This was mentioned in this thread already.



Correct. 

Keeps the cost lower.


----------



## Bod (Feb 18, 2015)

Wonderful! Although I'd expect nothing less.


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 19, 2015)

josejherring @ Wed Feb 18 said:


> mk282 @ Wed Feb 18 said:
> 
> 
> > It's NOT a Kontakt Player library. This was mentioned in this thread already.
> ...



Jose, compliments on such a fine sounding instrument and project.

Mahlon


----------



## BachN4th (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

I'm a clarinet player, and I have to say I'm very pleased with the Herring clarinet. I've also discovered a few tricks to make it work as an Eb clarinet, Bass Clarinet, and even Contrabass clarinet.

Eb Clarinet - In Kontakt, tune it up 12 semitones. The timbre is changed so that it does sound a lot like an eefer. You could also tune it up fewer semitones, and transpose your track to adjust the timbre as you like. Personally, tuning it up the 12 semitones is best because it keeps the tone distinctions in the right place on the instrument - IE, Bb and C across the break. (Even if you lose some of the low notes on the instrument - but really, if you're writing in that range why are you using an eefer?)

For Bass Clarinet - In Kontakt tune it down 12 semitones. The slurs are still very agile, though tongued attacks are a little slower, but not bad. I find adding just a bit of flutter and multiphonics to beef up and brighten the tone a bit to be more cutting in the high dynamics. (Though if you use the high range, those effects are more noticeable as effects, not as brightness)

Even a Bb Contrabass clarinet - In kontakt tune it down 24 semitones. Slurs are still agile (which is pretty amazing!), but attacks get very fluffy (Maybe layer it with staccatto?). Again, timbre is improved IMHO with a little flutter and multiphonics.

Anyway, just some thoughts I had after playing around with the Herring clarinet today.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*



BachN4th @ Fri Feb 20 said:


> I'm a clarinet player, and I have to say I'm very pleased with the Herring clarinet. I've also discovered a few tricks to make it work as an Eb clarinet, Bass Clarinet, and even Contrabass clarinet.
> 
> Eb Clarinet - In Kontakt, tune it up 12 semitones. The timbre is changed so that it does sound a lot like an eefer. You could also tune it up fewer semitones, and transpose your track to adjust the timbre as you like. Personally, tuning it up the 12 semitones is best because it keeps the tone distinctions in the right place on the instrument - IE, Bb and C across the break. (Even if you lose some of the low notes on the instrument - but really, if you're writing in that range why are you using an eefer?)
> 
> ...



Whoa! Good find. I think this is something Embertone should try out and include as additional patches. 

On a side note, I thank everybody that is complimenting me on the clarinet, but rest assured though I'm responsible for the timbre of the samples and I put everything I had into making sure those long notes and staccs were as strong as possible, Embertone deserves a whole lot of credit for making an instrument from what I gave them that far exceeded anything that I envisioned while I was recording.


----------



## HardyP (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*



Embertone @ 2015-02-[b:2dhve67e]18[/b] said:


> I'm working on a walkthrough video today - should have something out tonight or tomorrow.


(coughing slightly…)


----------



## Embertone (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

Soooooon!
Thanks for the little push

Alex


----------



## HardyP (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: **RELEASED** Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*



Embertone @ 2015-02-22 said:


> Thanks for the little push


You are welcome -
its my pleasure keeping my favorite devs commercial threads on top of the list ...


----------



## Embertone (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey gang,

We just uploaded an overview video for your viewing and listening pleasure. We ran through all the basic features and articulations in the instrument. <3


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: OVERVIEW VIDEO POSTED - Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

Wow, that's a great (and impressive) tutorial! Kudos to Jose, Alex and the team for such a nicely crafted instrument. Best video demo of the year!

Its wonderful to hear the vi actually played in context rather than random one-finger key-poking or as pile of polyphonic clams on monophonic instruments as often heard in other demos (hint - other guys - you don't have to be able to play the Rimsky-Korsakov, you could at least sequence some notes for the demo).

This is one very expressive and deep instrument.


----------



## HardyP (Feb 23, 2015)

Embertone @ 2015-02-23 said:


> video for your viewing and listening pleasure


Amazing keyboard/fingering skills (o::o) !!!

I really like the approach of this walkthrough.

BTW: looking forward to an oboe….


----------



## MrCambiata (Feb 23, 2015)

What a brilliant demo! Best sampled clarinet as far as my ears can tell.




HardyP @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> BTW: looking forward to an oboe….



Same here.


----------



## SPOTS (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: OVERVIEW VIDEO POSTED - Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

Oh no! I didn't plan to upgrade my Full Kontakt 4 licence these days... :(


----------



## Embertone (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: OVERVIEW VIDEO POSTED - Embertone's HERRING CLARINET - New Mozart Demo*

We would continue happily developing in kontakt 4, but unfortunately It's just not stable enough on newer versions of OSX... as soon as we go under the hood it runs the risk of crashing at any point.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 25, 2015)

Here's a reminder that the 15% sale ends tonight at 12AM EST!

...and a quick new demo, this one with a different flavor:

*John Williams - Theme from Terminal - Programmed by Jonathan Churchill*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F192980344&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/he...m-terminal?in=embertone/sets/herring-clarinet

*John Williams - Theme from Terminal (NAKED) - Programmed by Jonathan Churchill*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F192980352&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/he...inal-naked?in=embertone/sets/herring-clarinet

MORE INFO ON HERRING CLARINET HERE:
http://www.embertone.com/instruments/herringclarinet.php

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 25, 2015)

Really nice. I guess I'll buying before Midnight. :D 

Mahlon


----------



## HardyP (Feb 25, 2015)

Embertone @ 2015-02-25 said:


> ...and a quick new demo, this one with a different flavor


Yepp, that was the last kick I needed… unfortunately, I now have a problem with your hp… first it did not discount the 15%, when I tried to start again, it does not load :o!
Hm, will check again later.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 25, 2015)

hmmmmm. I checked and the discount applies correctly (at checkout) for me. If you're still having issues, send us an email support AT embertone DOT com.

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## Blake Ewing (Feb 25, 2015)

While the string interfaces are very well done artistically, I really like the simplicity and cleanliness of this new GUI. I really like the trend of flat, 2D uis.

Great work on the instrument!


----------



## HardyP (Feb 25, 2015)

Alex, don´t worry, d´lding now -
maybe a temporary hickup and/or issue with my browser.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 25, 2015)

I had the same problem when invoicing Paypal.
There was no discount included.
After reloading an renewing the data everything was fine.


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 25, 2015)

Blake Ewing @ Wed Feb 25 said:


> While the string interfaces are very well done artistically, I really like the simplicity and cleanliness of this new GUI. I really like the trend of flat, 2D uis.
> 
> Great work on the instrument!



God, I hate say it, because I'm about to download, but the Howard Johnson color scheme......mmmm.....rhhhhhh.....oooff........

Mahlon

P.S. I know it was done for a good reason.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 25, 2015)

Mahlon @ Wed Feb 25 said:


> Blake Ewing @ Wed Feb 25 said:
> 
> 
> > While the string interfaces are very well done artistically, I really like the simplicity and cleanliness of this new GUI. I really like the trend of flat, 2D uis.
> ...



Don't knock Ho Jo! :D 

If you watch the video there's a way to change the color scheme more to your liking.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 25, 2015)

LOL!


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 25, 2015)

josejherring @ Wed Feb 25 said:


> Mahlon @ Wed Feb 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Blake Ewing @ Wed Feb 25 said:
> ...



No, no, I'm not knocking HoJo. God love 'em. It was just the creepiest color scheme on the Gulf Coast when I was kid. It's not quite human. Kind of like Michael McDowell's books. Total respect, but total creep.

Mahlon


----------



## synthetic (Feb 26, 2015)

Great library, love the tone. 

I usually prefer to have CC1 = dynamics and CC11 = expression. Is there any way you could add another gain stage that I could map to CC11? It's nice for balancing a section. Since your script uses CC11 I don't think I can add it myself.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 26, 2015)

Glad you're enjoying the clarinet!

I don't think I'm following you though... what's the different between expression and dynamics in this case? If you want to control volume plus dynamics you can utilize CC7 for volume. Am I missing something?

Alex


----------



## Lawson. (Feb 26, 2015)

Embertone @ Thu Feb 26 said:


> Glad you're enjoying the clarinet!
> 
> I don't think I'm following you though... what's the different between expression and dynamics in this case? If you want to control volume plus dynamics you can utilize CC7 for volume. Am I missing something?
> 
> Alex



I think he means expression as a 'relative-volume" type thing. CC1 = dynamics (actual dynamic layer), CC7 as volume (overall track volume), and CC11 as relative volume (adjustable volume inside the overall track volume; used for adding more "dynamics" and expression).


----------



## synthetic (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, CC7 is usually overall volume and CC11 is used for phrasing and balance. Having two layers allows you to trim the overall mix without touching the balance from one section to another.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 27, 2015)

synthetic @ Fri Feb 27 said:


> Yes, CC7 is usually overall volume and CC11 is used for phrasing and balance. Having two layers allows you to trim the overall mix without touching the balance from one section to another.



This is true.

But think of the Herring Clarinet as a Sample Modeling type instrument like The Trumpet. I think of it more as intended for solo use rather than section use. Though like SM Trumpet it can be used in an Ensemble setting but not in the same way as other libraries like EW that are recorded with the orchestra in mind.

What I would do is use cc7 for mix balance, use your DAW's fader as the set template balance then use cc1 for dynamics and expression. This is what I do with The Trumpet.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 5, 2015)

Have been a little "out of the loop" lately, but I remembered reading about this briefly on FB, so I am happy that finding an announcement for Jose's clarinet here was easy - it sounds really good! I defiinitely will get this pretty soon!

One suggestion I have based on the walkthrough - it seems to me the samples have not retained their original volumes in the programming. The lower dynamics sound too loud compared to the upper dynamics. I would like to be able to change the dynamic relationship somehow, is that possible? Instead of riding both CC11 and CC1 I much prefer that CC1 handles most of the dynamics, which is also very natural since the faintest blow should definitely be a great deal lower in volume than the loudest playing.

Anyway, congrats, it sounds really nice!

EDIT: I see Synthetic mentioning CC11 is used not for volume (expression) but for something else, in the scripts...? What is CC11 used for? Using CC7 for volume isn't so hot in Logic (even now) is it...?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 5, 2015)

Simon Ravn @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> Have been a little "out of the loop" lately, but I remembered reading about this briefly on FB, so I am happy that finding an announcement for Jose's clarinet here was easy - it sounds really good! I defiinitely will get this pretty soon!
> 
> One suggestion I have based on the walkthrough - it seems to me the samples have not retained their original volumes in the programming. The lower dynamics sound too loud compared to the upper dynamics. I would like to be able to change the dynamic relationship somehow, is that possible? Instead of riding both CC11 and CC1 I much prefer that CC1 handles most of the dynamics, which is also very natural since the faintest blow should definitely be a great deal lower in volume than the loudest playing.
> 
> ...



CC7 is fine in Logic except for discrete control of patches in a multi-timbral instrument, and presumably with a solo clarinet you would keep it is a separate instance.


----------

